# Bearded dragon always sleeping



## ash21488 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey there I have 2 bearded dragons both around 15 weeks old and I not long ago got a new larger viv for them and they loved it but now one of them all he does is sleep and when I get him out he don't move at all I was thinking it will just be the weather change but the other one is very responsive can anyone help??


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Are they in together? If so, you would be well advised to separate them. It's likely that the unresponsive one is being bullied. Beardies don't do well when kept together and if you have two males, they will have to be kept apart or they will fight, with possible fatal consequences.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Also, I presume your temps and UV are OK? Are they both eating?


----------



## ash21488 (Aug 22, 2010)

There's always someone in room with them an they never have fight plus the one that always sleeping is the bigger and more dominant one?


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I would have thought that the bigger one is the more dominate one. Are your temps ok because that will cause them to be more sleepy too cold and they will think its time to brumate. 15 wks old is a big young for them to be sleepy unless there is a problem. 

I would advise you split them and really concentrate on the smaller one. Is he/she eating? if not then I suggest you get some criticle care into him and start some giving him some intensive care. 

Liz


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

how long have you had them?
beardies shouldnt be kept together in the same viv, sometimes we miss tell tale signs of dominance and therefore even though you say someone is always with them its quite difficult to tell. 
you will need to seperate them anyway as they get older because its not often 2 beardies will live toghether. whats the size of your viv?
what is your routine? i.e when do you turn uv on/off and heat lamp on/off times? 
what are you feeding them?
are you dusting live food?


----------

